# Bison



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally to the point of turning a hobby into a business.
We have local grass fed bison meat for sale. Priced per lb
Ground
Roasts
Steaks
Ribs
Bratwurst
Its all licensed, insured and professionally packaged
Call or text for pricing or questions
Steve
801 739-3213


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Utah County
Lakeshore area


----------

